# How about an update on judges?



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone have any updates on confirmation judges? I've seen the older one but nothing newer. Looking for maybe something on Johnny Shoemaker, my daughter heard he doesn't like wiggies nor too much hair spray. 
Also if anyone knows a judge that likes the smaller standards. 
Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wouldn't judges be somewhat local? I am sure our judges are different than yours.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Out west I think you may be right to an extent, judges travel everywhere...but what I understand is that they tend to prefer particular geographical areas XD like certain judges judge primarily on the east coast, some in the Midwest, south, west coast, etc

Poodlesrule1 have you contacted breeder/show people in your area? If I remember correctly your on the other side of Ohio from me (Dayton Cinci area?) if thats the case I'd contact Ann Rairigh of Litlann and see if she has any advice on the best judges to show under


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Why don't you post the judges coming up in your area and we can tell you if we have any info on them. Try this link for Judge bios Dog Show Judges profiles - from Chinaroad Show Dogs of Australia -


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Membership List* The page below lists all members of the Canadian Dog Judges Association by the breeds or groups that they are

I use this resource to look at judges bios. Sometimes knowing what they breed can help in anticipating what's important to them in the ring. Once you search for a judge you can also see which dogs they placed at which shows. If you are familiar with the other dogs, you can get an idea as to what the judge likes. The list includes judges from the US, Canada (mostly Canada though).

Of course my best resource is my breeder. I ask her for any information she has regarding judges prior to entering any shows. 

I try to take notes too in regards to judges I show under. What my impression of them was, which dog they put up, what type of dog it was, and who the handler was.


----------

